

Ask YC: Crazy Egg vs Clickdensity - jeffrese

Anyone have any opinions on the main pros/cons between Crazy Egg vs. Clickdensity (vs. others? I think Google offers the heat-map model as well).
======
Raphael
Care to define your terms?

~~~
jeffrese
Is one superior to the other, should I spring for both, is Google analytics
superior? If you used one or both in the past and have an opinion I would love
to hear it.

